# RCI Points for DVC Vero Beach?



## edh72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,

We are RCI points members, and would like to stay at DVC Vero beach for a few nights in March.  I can't find an option on any of the RCI searches to (either points or straight out cash purchase) to do this.

Is it possible as a points member to book into this (cash or points are fine)

Thanks!
-Ed


----------



## Merilyn (Feb 26, 2010)

I have no idea about RCI and VB but I can tell you that you may be able to book with a VB member on a cash basis. Send me a PM if you want to.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I've seen DVC Vero Beach in both RCI points and weeks.  You can only book full week intervals through points and weeks through RCI.


----------



## edh72 (Feb 26, 2010)

tschwa2 said:


> I've seen DVC Vero Beach in both RCI points and weeks.  You can only book full week intervals through points and weeks through RCI.



Thanks.

I see it too, but when I try to look at available units, it just goes to a login screen. I think points members just don't have access.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 26, 2010)

No availability in March.  If you are looking for next month, I think RCI just doesn't have any availability.  I can see units from late August through December 2010.  If you are looking for March 2011, it is too early.  

I think RCI points members can only search for Disney in Points (standard) search.  Disney is also deposited in weeks but I need to use my weeks account to search for it rather than points in weeks.


----------



## jstapleton (Mar 10, 2010)

I know you can also rent points for about $10 per point from a DVC member and see if they can make a reservation for you.
This is done VERY frequently on the disboards.


----------



## icydog (Mar 16, 2010)

I think going forward, and shoot me if you wish, that all questions having to do with exchanging into DVC resorts should be on the the Exchange forum.  This forum is for DVC owners and for those who have questions about DVC.


----------

